
Predictive World analyses your future based on data - _azerty_
https://predictiveworld.watchdogs.com
======
_azerty_
The site actually shows what your data say about you, not necessarily your
_real_ profile or future. It's based on demographic and psychological data
calculated from your Facebook likes.

University of Cambridge is also involved.

Warning: asks for Facebook Connect

------
simonelaja
Could have been more accurate.

I guess facebook likes are not precise enough to really describe a person.
Still pretty cool though.

------
longtrand
Huge graphiks !!

------
clay_clay
Awesome!!

------
tlaget
Smart

